# Dans 20 minutes, j'ai rendez vous...



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

dans le bureau du dirlo, pour une réunion "cassage de fesses"...

Bilan de mes actions depuis mon arrivée dans la boite...

ça va être vite fait !!

J'attends vos encouragements...


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

Invite le sur Macgé, il verra ta production  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus de 600 posts dans le mois


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Ta réunion commence à être longue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y a eu cassage de fesses ou quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Je viens juste de sortir, ça a été assez long parce que je me débattais...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Faut toujours que tu casses l'ambiance aussi...
Fais un effort Nom de Dieu
C'est pas comme ça que tu vas progresser dans la hiérarchie


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Pourtant j'ai arrosé sa petite plante, j'étais en jupe et tout...

Mais c'est quand il a sorti son mandrin a serrage concentrique fi250, j'ai eu peur...

J'ai était obligé de lui rattrapper les jeux, et de lui pêter le vernier...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

J'espère tout de même que tu prends tes précautions.
Les copeaux, c'est dangereux..


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Le problème c'est le copeau adhérent...

ça fait mal...

Mais bon j'ai maitrisé, parce que en temps masqué je réglais la vitesse de coupe...afin d'éviter que ça siffle...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Mais bon j'ai maitrisé, parce que en temps masqué je réglais la vitesse de coupe...afin d'éviter que ça siffle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime beaucoup le temps masqué


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Ah, le temps masqué c'est pas rien...

Que de souvenirs.


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Je viens juste de sortir, ça a été assez long parce que je me débattais...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben alors...? Tu reprends la circulation quand ?


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pourtant j'ai arrosé sa petite plante, j'étais en jupe et tout...

Mais c'est quand il a sorti son mandrin a serrage concentrique fi250, j'ai eu peur...

J'ai était obligé de lui rattrapper les jeux, et de lui pêter le vernier...   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça confirme ce que je pensais, sonnyboy est une tapette


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Ca , ça va pas lui plaire. Il va te sortir 2 ou 3 vérités, puis, comme à l'accoutumée, se faire viré quelques heures


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas beaucoup de sympathie pour ces propos homophobes...

Faut faire attention, on sait jamais sur qui on peut tomber...

On peut porter plainte pour des trucs comme ça...il y moyen d'être trés emmerdé...

Moi ce que j'en disais...


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * On peut porter plainte pour des trucs comme ça...il y moyen d'être trés emmerdé... * 

[/QUOTE]

et contre ta connerie on peu porter plainte ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Tu aurais beaucoup moins de chance de gagner...

Mais tu a raison de te sentir fautif...


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tu aurais beaucoup moins de chance de gagner...

Mais tu a raison de te sentir fautif...



* 

[/QUOTE]

mais c'est qu'il ferait peur le petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va t'il venir avec ses potes de son bled  ? (si il en a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Je confirme, je n'ai pas d'ami...

Bisous partout ma grosse tanche...


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça confirme ce que je pensais, sonnyboy est une tapette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie !! Arrête de tripoter tes playmobils !!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai ?

Il tripote ses playmobils ?

Ké scandale....

Tu me diras, y en a qui sont sexy...les rouges avec les jambes noires...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Perso, je préfère les Big Jim, y sont plus virils


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Oui, mais big jim n'est pas trés sévèrement burné...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Bon, ben Action Joe alors. Je crois qu'il en a pas mal dans l'bennar lui


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Ouais vla un vrai zom, avec un gros paquet dans l'bennouze...

ça m'étonne que tanplan soit pas dans le coin...pourtant on parle de bennard !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bon, ben Action Joe alors. Je crois qu'il en a pas mal dans l'bennar lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais la barbe, ça irrite mon épiderme, soit dit en passant, très sensible !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *

ça m'étonne que tanplan soit pas dans le coin...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut bien bosser un peu de temps en temps...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Hé, hé...j'en étais sur...dés qu'il entend le mot bennard, une lampe rouge s'allume dans sa tête...

Alors voyons si tu a assimilé ta leçon :

Aloura pitchou, marcha lou bicou ?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui mais la barbe, ça irrite mon épiderme, soit dit en passant, très sensible !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour toi, je suggère alors Monsieur Ken.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours rasé de très près


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Oui, mais depuis que Barbie est partie avec "Simone la poupée qu'est bonne", Ken n'est plus le même, il s'est mis picoler du ricard dans les bistrot, il joue au PMU, fume comme un pompier et a grossi de 20 kilos...

ça serait le top la poupée "René", mal rasé, un peu crade, qui pue...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Ken, il a qu'a aller avec Sophie, la poupée qui dit "Oh oui"


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Hé, hé...j'en étais sur...dés qu'il entend le mot bennard, une lampe rouge s'allume dans sa tête...

Alors voyons si tu a assimilé ta leçon :

Aloura pitchou, marcha lou bicou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'était quoi le quinté dans l'ordre hier ?
J'ai pas encore eu le temps de passer au PMU ce matin...!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Ben si t'étais passé au PMU ce matin, quelqu'un t'aurait certainement dit "aloura pitchoun, marcha lou bicou ???"


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Tiens les v'la les résultats, mais hier c'était un trio urbain...

Cagnes-sur-Mer Réunion I - 1ère course 
PRIX DE CANNES            


Place N° Chevaux Jockeys Cote 
1er   3   EXISTENTIALISTE  F. Spanu 17/1 
2e   16   CESKA  A. Carre 52/1 
3e   6   PSAMMIS  V. Vion 13/1 
4e   4   STUDIO BOSS  G. Toupel 8,4/1 
5e   1   MOISSAC  T. Thulliez 10/1 
6e   5   CIARA MO GRA  S. Maillot 27/1 
  1'33"70 - Tête - 1 L - 1 1/2 L


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben si t'étais passé au PMU ce matin, quelqu'un t'aurait certainement dit "aloura pitchoun, marcha lou bicou ???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et tien la soeur !! hoer provincial avec leur groffe des langues !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Texte traduit en néerlandais puis repassé en français !!_


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tiens les v'la les résultats, mais hier c'était un trio urbain...

Cagnes-sur-Mer Réunion I - 1ère course 
PRIX DE CANNES            


Place N° Chevaux Jockeys Cote 
1er   3   EXISTENTIALISTE  F. Spanu 17/1 
2e   16   CESKA  A. Carre 52/1 
3e   6   PSAMMIS  V. Vion 13/1 
4e   4   STUDIO BOSS  G. Toupel 8,4/1 
5e   1   MOISSAC  T. Thulliez 10/1 
6e   5   CIARA MO GRA  S. Maillot 27/1 
  1'33"70 - Tête - 1 L - 1 1/2 L  























* 

[/QUOTE]

Merde !! j'aurais dû jouer, j'avais les bons !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 
Aloura pitchou, marcha lou bicou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En traduction portugais-&gt; français, Sherlock répond ça : "aloura pitchoun, marche lou a becqueté"

Il a bon?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Bon, passons à la leçon n° 2 :

Aloura rementa, marcha lou seou ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

Et merde, tient...!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Voilà, t'es pas ouvert à la culture régionale..c'est l'avenir pourtant...


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2003)

bon le bicou, ça va. et le seou, serait-ce le séant ?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

La culture régionale, y a qu'ça de vrai, et je le prouve :






Une mine de culture


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Pas du tout, bicou et seou sont synonymes, le premier c'est du Nissart, le deuxième c'est du Provençal...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pas du tout, bicou et seou sont synonymes, le premier c'est du Nissart, le deuxième c'est du Provençal...   * 

[/QUOTE]

rho tu sais, le sud commence sous l'Essone pour nous autres d'euch Neurd !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Pour moi le nord commence à Avignon...


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

rho tu sais, le sud commence sous l'Essone pour nous autres d'euch Neurd !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pour nous, le Nord commence  au-dessus de Lyon


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pour moi le nord commence à Avignon...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si on se contredit, ça va plus là. On avait dit Lyon la semaine dernière


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

ça m'étonnerait, je sais même pas ou c'est...

C'est vers la sibérie c'est ça ?


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

A kekchose près


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

ça parle quelle langue à Lyon ?

J'suis sur qu'ils savent traduire "rementa"


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * ça parle quelle langue à Lyon ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

La même qu'à Givors


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Mi ché nin mé fo leut dmandé et tizotre tu sé?


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Mi ché nin mé fo leut dmandé et tizotre tu sé?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Méfie-toi. Au-delà de 50, le bedo devient dangereux


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Voir Givors et mourir...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Mi ché nin mé fo leut dmandé et tizotre tu sé?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ti t'es bin d'euch neurd, t'as ch'l'aksin d'rijtsel ! mi chi in mollé pluss d'euch sud, ch'o pitchard !!


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Voir Givors et mourir...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tous les chemins mènent à Givors


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Voir Givors et mourir...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Têt' ti ! Crapé vo !!


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Méfie-toi. Au-delà de 50, le bedo devient dangereux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est aussi valable pour toi Alem


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Je crois qu'Alem fait une attaque cérébrale, il tiens des propos sans queue ni tête...

Un peu comme ses motifs de punition...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tous les chemins mènent à Givors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

o à Maubeuche, voire à Bétchune o incore à Ouaskal !!


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Je crois qu'Alem fait une attaque cérébrale, il tiens des propos sans queue ni tête...

Un peu comme ses motifs de punition...   * 

[/QUOTE]

o ch'crapé, va ti po m'laisser trinkil ? chi t'o puni, c'est kt'o l'mérite !!  :d

allez, adé fiu !


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est aussi valable pour toi Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

mi cho vo é ti ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Mérite rien du tout...
na !


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Mérite rien du tout...
na !   * 

[/QUOTE]

naha ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

exactement...

tu es injuste...

na !!


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Bande d'incultes! Faut leur parler normalement à ces pov gars ki pige rin à rin, alala les salades!!


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Bande d'incultes! Faut leur parler normalement à ces pov gars ki pige rin à rin, alala les salades!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

ch'o des frisés ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

rin a rin...

tu essaies de noyer l'pichon...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * exactement...

tu es injuste...

na !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

ti vo oune poutou ?


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ch'o des frisés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bin non ils sont de Nice.


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * rin a rin...

tu essaies de noyer l'pichon...   * 

[/QUOTE]

jamais vo in pichon ch'noyoit dins eune flaque eud'bière?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ti vo oune poutou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'vais t'en fout' moi des poutous...

Partout...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * 
Bin non ils sont de Nice.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ço s'maque 'vec in vieux Lille ?


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Et voilà tu lui as donnée des idées, elle est toute fofolle maintenant!


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

J'vais t'en fout' moi des poutous...

Partout...   * 

[/QUOTE]

vin zi donc min carbignol tout crapé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ch'sins déjo eut'bieune eudeur eud'maroilles !!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Vous êtes toutes des chaudasses dans le nord...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Vous êtes toutes des chaudasses dans le nord...   * 

[/QUOTE]

fo bi s'keuffer in mollé !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Tout ça pour un pov "marcha lou bicou..."


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

vin zi donc min carbignol tout crapé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ch'sins déjo eut'bieune eudeur eud'maroilles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui le Maroilles c'est snoopyboy! Enfin c'est pas vraiment du Maroilles mais l'odeur est quasi pareille!


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * 
Oui le Maroilles c'est snoopyboy! Enfin c'est pas vraiment du Maroilles mais l'odeur est quasi pareille!  * 

[/QUOTE]

ch'maroilles é seuremint plus bieu et meilleur à maquer !


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ch'maroilles é seuremint plus bieu et meilleur à maquer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfère le calendos


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Et puis c'est pas si "bon à manger " que ça...

Comparé à un brebis corse...vot' maroille, vous vous l'carer eud enlecul...rires...


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Et puis c'est pas si "bon à manger " que ça...

Comparé à un brebis corse...vot' maroille, vous vous l'carer eud enlecul...rires...   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Vivement ce we que je retourne dans l'Avesnois!


----------



## bouilla (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Et puis c'est pas si "bon à manger " que ça...

Comparé à un brebis corse...vot' maroille, vous vous l'carer eud enlecul...rires...   * 

[/QUOTE]

*a forza corsica !*





tu dois faire allusion au Casgiu Merzu...c'est un fromage que l'on laisse fermenter puis que l'on deguste en etat de decomposition avancée, D-E-L-I-C-I-E-U-X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ames sensibles s'abstenir, les vers de terre vous titilleront le gosier par moment)


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

ce sont pas des verres de terre, ils ont le gout du fromage, c'est vrai que c'est super bon...


----------

